# Soup, cereal and salad diet!



## Flutterbyex

Hi everyone :)

I'm looking to lose some excess wobble for 2 reasons... One being my holiday in August and the other is to help lose weight and become a lot healthier as I am ttc! 

I am thinking of doing something along the lines of this diet : 

https://www.buzzle.com/articles/cereal-diet-menu.html

Has anybody done anything like this before? Any tips and advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you xx


----------

